# Thomas Jacomb



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 10, 2006)

Thomas Jacomb, English Puritan (1622 -- March 27, 1687) was a one of the London ministers who signed the Epistle to the Reader commending the Westminster Standards. He also served as one of the Savoy commissioners. Although he presented King Charles II with a declaration of thanksgiving from the Presbyterians in 1660, he was ejected in 1662 for nonconformity. After the indulgence of 1672 he joined with Lazarus Seaman in ministerial labors at the Silver-street congregation. He contributed two of the Cripplegate Sermons. He preached the funeral sermons for Richard Vines and for Thomas Case: _Abraham's Death. The Manner, Time, and Consequent of it. Opened and Applied in a Funeral Sermon, Preached upon the Death of the Reverend Mr. Thomas Case_. When he died of cancer, his own funeral sermon was preached by William Bates. When he died his books were sold for 1300£, which reflected the high quality of his personal library.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2007)

Thomas Jacomb, _Romans 8:1-4_


----------

